# Jersey blue giants



## Dodoman (Jul 31, 2021)

My 2 four months old females are going to need a jersey roo soon.
I need 100% pure blood line roo.
Any leads or anyone have a young male?














The Barn Yard.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

They really are stunning hens, I can see why you’d like to breed them! Good luck- I’m sure there is someone who has to have an extra roo somewhere. If you can find them, at least, but there are always so many… good luck!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Stunning color. Have you checked for jersey giant breeders. That would be your best option, especially if you can find one close by. Shipping this time of year just isn't going to happen.


----------



## Dodoman (Jul 31, 2021)

I found a breeder in Philadelphia. 
I have to wait til January. 
I was hoping to find some sooner


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If you want to breed them to a certain standard the Philly might be your best bet. 

That doesn't mean that someone won't show up at some point in your search.


----------



## Dodoman (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## Dodoman (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

BTW, the hen names you were stumbling over? They're buff Orpingtons.


----------



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)

I would look around the National Jersey Giant Club and see if they have a breeders directory.





__





National Jersey Giant Club - Them Giants Got Class


Jersey Giant Chickens



nationaljerseygiantclub.com


----------



## Dodoman (Jul 31, 2021)

ChickenBiscuts said:


> I would look around the National Jersey Giant Club and see if they have a breeders directory.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, I sent a message.


----------

